

“Open Source” Accelerator NCombinator Launches - railsjedi
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/10/open-source-accelerator-ncombinator-launches-after-founder-is-denied-by-ycombinator/

======
gburt
Trademarks, trademarks, trademarks. YCombinator might be a generic computer
science-y word, but it has a well defined brand meaning in this niche...

